# [SOLVED] Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard



## Zegro (Mar 20, 2009)

while cleaning out my pc programs, I accidentally removed 'aueron terratec' drivers for my sound.
now that my pc has restarted and has no sound, I instantly tried to install sound drivers of course, and it tells me that it cannot find the drivers when I scan the folder C:\TerraTec\ for them.
I decided to check, just in case I somehow misread the brand[even though I'd never heard of terratec before so it'd be a huge coincidence], so I downloaded Belarec Advisor.
under multimedia, all I am told is 

*Multimedia*
_Unsupported Standard Game Port_.

could anyone help me to actually have sound back on my PC? lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*

hi have a look through here http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q='aueron+terratec'+drivers&meta=


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*

What is the Computer brand and model?


----------



## Zegro (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*



wrench97 said:


> What is the Computer brand and model?


how would I check?
Operating System 
Windows Vista Home Premium (build 6000)

System Model
No details available

dunno if that's a help but that's what belarec advisor says :/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*

IS there a name on the case or a tag on the back?


----------



## Zegro (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*



wrench97 said:


> IS there a name on the case or a tag on the back?


custom case
EDIT: In fact, the pc was custom made if that is what you're talkin about


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*

If it's a custom build we'll have to take a different approach.

Click on the Start Button, Right click on Computer, Select Properties from the popup list, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will post the DEV/VEN#.


----------



## Zegro (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*



wrench97 said:


> If it's a custom build we'll have to take a different approach.
> 
> Click on the Start Button, Right click on Computer, Select Properties from the popup list, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
> A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will post the DEV/VEN#.


there is no device instance ID, but with the 2 most likely options you were referrin to...

Device Instance Path: 
PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_1144153B&REV_10\4&3B8BE48B&0&3830

Hardware ID's:
PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_1144153B&REV_10
PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_1144153B
PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&CC_0401


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*

Get the driver here for the CMI8738> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/drivers.html


----------



## Zegro (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*



wrench97 said:


> Get the driver here for the CMI8738> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/drivers.html


Thanks, fixed


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Find Drivers/Manufacturer of Soundcard*

Good to hear you have it resolved


----------

